

The World's Most Innovative Companies - ansimionescu
http://www.forbes.com/innovative-companies/list/

======
microtherion
This list should really be named "The World's Most Overvalued Companies",
since the metric they use for "Innovative" is how highly the company's stock
is valued relative to revenue:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/innovatorsdna/2013/08/14/how-
we-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/innovatorsdna/2013/08/14/how-we-rank-the-
worlds-most-innovative-companies-2013/)

~~~
ansimionescu
OP here. I just found it hugely hilarious that Salesforce was rated #1 :)

